# LD20 Turbo Diesel Timing.



## hank63 (Dec 12, 2005)

I need help with some info - when replacing the timing belt on my 1991 LD 20 diesel (1,952 cc) I cannot get the timing right. I've been unable to get correct info how to align crank, injection pump and camshaft.

Anybody, pls help with this info. I tried the local Nissan dealer, no joy. Injection pump people have given 2 different sets of info, one wrong (piston / valve collision) and one too retarded (engine started, but lots of black smoke).

It's quite frustrating.

/H


----------



## WoLfFaNgZ (Nov 8, 2004)

if the LD20 is anything like the CD17 there should be 2 marks on the crank>camshaft timing belt align them with the notch on the crank shaft pulley and the mark on the cam pulley and there should be marks on the fuel timing belt also.


you can try the chiltons book for your car because this is where im getting this info.also the fat haynes import book has info on your engine you can probably find it in the library in your area thats where i found it


----------



## hank63 (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks WolfFaNgZ, I will check the local library for those 2 books, perhaps I'll be lucky.

Up till now, I've had 2 suggestions, both no good -
1 - Crank key at 1, pump and cam marks at 11. Couldn't even turn the engine over by hand - valve/piston collision.
2 - Use markings on belt, ie 28 teeth pump to cam, 52 teeth cam to crank key. Again, valve/piston collision.
It's quite infuriating, the car is ready to go if I could only get the timing right.
/H


----------



## WoLfFaNgZ (Nov 8, 2004)

try this put the number one cylinder piston on top dead center,then align corresponding cam so that the pointed part of the cam should point straight 
up. i dunno if there is a way to tell that the piston is at tdc with the ld20 you might have to take the head off for that. good luck with those books


----------



## hank63 (Dec 12, 2005)

WolfFaNgZ, you assume correctly. There's no obvious way to find TDC. However, I intend to try by opening no 1 intake valve fully - then turn crank by hand until piston stops against valve - mark position - go anti-clockwise until again piston hits the valve - mark position. TDC should be between the 2 marked positions. I will have a stab at this over the x-mas break and will post the result.
/H


----------



## jimic61 (May 13, 2014)

ld20t head bolts tourqe sequence and tourqe pressures in ft/lbs please anyone


----------

